# Storing Carbonated Wine



## Mschooley53 (Jan 13, 2017)

I'm making a batch of Apfelwein and I'd like to carb them and then bottle them in beer bottles. I know it takes about 2 weeks for the carbonation to take place, but is there a limit on how long I can leave them bottles unopened?

I assume it's probably a dumb question but can I age the wine in the carbonated bottles for many months?


----------



## salcoco (Jan 14, 2017)

yes I would store in a cool place even a wine cooler or frig.


----------



## JohnT (Jan 16, 2017)

Mschooley53 said:


> I'm making a batch of Apfelwein and I'd like to carb them and then bottle them in beer bottles. I know it takes about 2 weeks for the carbonation to take place, but is there a limit on how long I can leave them bottles unopened?
> 
> I assume it's probably a dumb question but can I age the wine in the carbonated bottles for many months?


 
If your wine is balanced (PH), then there is not reason that you could not age it (carbonated) for several years. In fact, the longer you let it age, the smaller and more long lasting the bubbles. I know that many champagne houses will age for 18 months or more before bringing the product to market.


----------

